# Penn Fierce 8k and 5k drag upgrade



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

So I've chalked up to my shameful count of lost fish to sticking drag on my 8k. I read that the drag can be upgraded to the HT-100 from the battle II. Can any one here share with me what exactly is needed besides the drag pack and is there another combo I can switch to that could possibly get me 40+lb of drag from the fierce 8k?

If I can't get that much it's fine just swapping the drag pack would suffice.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I just have to ask, what do you need with 40# of drag?
And to answer your question, switching to HT-100 will be the most effective and inexpensive route to upgrade your fierce drag.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have the Carbontex drag sets for those and most all reels. Just shoot me a PM.

Keith


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

nb&twil said:


> I just have to ask, what do you need with 40# of drag?
> And to answer your question, switching to HT-100 will be the most effective and inexpensive route to upgrade your fierce drag.


Because I'm a damn American :thumbup:

Well it's gonna be upgraded to an HT-100 which is 30 lbs so why not 10lb more. Plus the rod is rigged with some pretty stout power pro, I use it for trolling, bottom fishing and as of late live lining for AJ.


----------

